# PS3 compatible 26"/27" LED TV



## sam.dg (Mar 13, 2012)

Please suggest me a 26"/27" LED TV for moderate graphics experience with PS3. Budget should be within 30k.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 13, 2012)

Samsung 27" 27D5000 is a very good LED TV but I don't know about its compatibility with PS3. So I suggest you to look out for this particular model in local market and get more info about it.You can get it for under 28k


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for replying . Let me find out more on this model.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2012)

any tv with a HDMI port will work with ps3. All LCD/LED tv's are HD ready1080i (and are fully compatible with 720p content) and ps3 supports multiple outputs. Most games are also 720p and not full hd1080p


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 18, 2012)

Gollum said:


> any tv with a HDMI port will work with ps3. All LCD/LED tv's are HD ready1080i (and are fully compatible with 720p content) and ps3 supports multiple outputs. Most games are also 720p and not full hd1080p



But I believe all LED TV's would not yield same graphics experience. I guess it has something to do with the Refresh Rate. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## eggman (Mar 18, 2012)

60Hz is good enough, but anything above 100Hz would be ideal.
It would be good enough to avoid motion blur!


----------



## sam.dg (Mar 19, 2012)

eggman said:


> 60Hz is good enough, but anything above 100Hz would be ideal.
> It would be good enough to avoid motion blur!





aroraanant said:


> Samsung 27" 27D5000 is a very good LED TV but I don't know about its compatibility with PS3. So I suggest you to look out for this particular model in local market and get more info about it.You can get it for under 28k



Thanks a lot for the info. Samsung 27D5000 seems the best choice to fit into the bill.
However could anyone tell me whether AOC e2237Fwh monitor is a good choice for PS3 gaming? It has got HDMI port.

I have an update here. Samsung 27D5000 supports only a couple of versions of NTSC standard. Hence, if your PS3 doesn't match the supported NTSC versions, you're most likely to get a black and white screen when connected.
I guess here, in India, we get the PAL PS3, right?


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 11, 2012)

@aroraanant
hey that samsung model is not available, any link to buy it?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 11, 2012)

on all online shops it is showing out of stock or unavailable.Ask the local dealer to get it for you. I hope the dealer will surely arrange it from somewhere


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 11, 2012)

@aroraanant
Man ive already done that, they said production of this model is stopped and also told me that you will not get this model anywhere in Pune.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2012)

what about this KDL-26EX550 : EX550 Series : BRAVIA? HD TV (LED & LCD) : Sony India


_


----------



## Minion (Apr 13, 2012)

Get this Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 for 26k


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 13, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @aroraanant
> Man ive already done that, they said production of this model is stopped and also told me that you will not get this model anywhere in Pune.



How about getting Samsung 5 seies 32D5000 for only 28k from ebay with the help of 10% coupon, but you will not get manufacturer warranty with it.Only dealer warranty will be there, So if you are comfortable with it then go and grab, even I am thinking to get it but currently I have done a lot of shopping so its getting little difficult for me.
Search for this particular model on ebay, you will get the results, if you want link then let me know


----------

